# switched forums now im here



## hyman440 (Oct 3, 2010)

was on canna.com but the site is full of kids and un-helpful members....so now im here,,,my name on other site is middieman440,check out the few grows i had did if you need/want to.....im no expert on growing but i do what i do pretty dam well.....


----------



## Ernst (Oct 3, 2010)

Welcome!

We all move around.


----------



## jerrylang (Oct 4, 2010)

can u grow weed outdoors during the winter season, or what?


----------



## brandon. (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome. I think you'll find this very helpful. The majority of the people on here are very helpful and knowledgable.


----------



## elviskom (Oct 5, 2010)

hi guys

I am new guy please advise me best trusting web sites to ordor seeds that are not scammers

thanks


----------



## Ernst (Oct 6, 2010)

jerrylang said:


> can u grow weed outdoors during the winter season, or what?


There are some situations where one can garden early and they require some sort of enclosure. There would be perhaps a row cover , a green house or one of those boxes that sit on the ground I forget the name of.

What has to happen is for the gardener to understand the nature of the plants they are growing. 
It is easier to grow say a salad mix like Spring mix then it is to grow tomatoes in the chill.

As a Cannabis gardener the important lesson is learning the nature of the strains you grow. Not all Cannabis is the same.. Not for politicians nor for growers.

So outside in the cold distance on a snow drift mountain? I doubt it.. But in a Green House with a few 1k Eyes I'd say yes!


----------

